# Shower head height above bathtub question?



## Westy (Nov 20, 2011)

*I'm 6'1"...*

....and the most annoying thing is when the shower head (either in a home or hotel) is set too low!

I think you should set it for the height that's comfortable for you both, when it's too high you lose pressure and the shower experience really changes. Keep in mind that the hole in the wall where the pipe comes out isn't key here, it's the actual end of the shower head, which you (and subsequent owners) have some control over b/c of the length of the goose neck and thickness/length of the actual shower head.

My shower head is about 6 inches or so from the top of my head, FWIW, and it works fine.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

All right, let's settle this "shower head height" problem once and for all!

First of all, all plumbers from the 60's and 70's were short people. That is why these shower heads are at my nose level (I'm tall!)

Lately plumbers have been taller and have been installing them higher...

Anyway how about a compromise between us tall people and shorter people... That is in the wall, install a "T" at the lower height you prefer, then continue the pipe up a little, then install a 90 degree elbow, then plug that.

Then you could have the shower head lower for now, then just move it up and move the plug down if you decide to sell the house in the future. Point out to potential buyers that there is an adjustable height shower head!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Put it high and install a shower arm to meet your height- simple. Don't over think this. 
Better yet, put the outlet in the ceiling and use a rain head.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I always install at 78" above tub floor, unless the homeowner specifies something different.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

If it is too high maybe you can jack the house up about six inches


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

what VIPlumber said


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

*Shower.*

Funny about jacking up the house. Why not just wear platform shoes in the shower or use a step ladder.

Funny about the shower arm... I was using a water filter, shower arm and then head on a hose. The water pressure is low and it makes it hard to get all the soap off. Included a pic with the work done so far. The black line is 63" of tile, the green one is 73" of tile. Again the pipe is comming out of the wall at just over 83" off the floor. I was thinking about lowering it about 6 inches or so to below the bull nose tile If I tile to the lower line. That would be about 77-78" which is the height for a 6'3" person according to theory.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

all joking aside, 78" is the rule of thumb as mentioned before. Whatever you decide, take into consideration the trim ring that goes on the shower arm. You do not want that have on - half off the tile.


----------

